# Mano Robotica



## naxox

hola a todos...

soy  un aficionado de electrónica y estoy haciendo un proyecto para matar  el ocio..
El proyecto consta de lo s siguientes:

Mis objetivos son los de construir una mano lo mas similar posible  a la humana que mueva los 5 dedos y que sea capaz de tomar objetos pequeños y grandes, se que se necesita un nivel de ingeniería alto para obtener resultados excelentes pero "echando a perder se aprende""

he estado pensando en lo siguiente:
a) necesariamente utilizare engranajes por el agarre y la fuerza necesaria
b) necesitare 21 motores para realizar que los dedos tengan algun movimiento
c) podría hacer los dedos de PVC  por la firmeza pero me complica como voya meter motores y engranajes en un espacio tan pequeño
d) el tamaño de la mano quiero que se asemeje lo mas posible a un a mano real pero el problema que surge es que donde consigo piezas de ese tamaño

me gustaria que me dieran información sobre tipo de motores y  si es posible hasta "como poder fabricar un pequeño motor" 

gracias por las futuras respuestas 

hay les envio una mano robotica de la empresa electronic shadows o algo asi para que se entusiasmen!!!!


----------



## danielrinf

Saludos Amigo.

Soy estudiante de ingenieria en informática, y para mi tesis de grado voy a hacer tambien una mano robot.
He leido tu post y me ha parecido interesante.
Por supuesto voy a orientrame mas hacia la programación de la mano (A traves del puerto paralelo de la  pc). (Lenguaje C)

He pensado utilizar Servomotores para mover los dedos, los cuales pienso armarlos de una manera muy sencilla, quizas con algunos tubos de metal y algunas juntas para darle movimiento.

Estoy disponible para compartirr conocimientos.
Saludos 

Caracas - Venezuela!


----------



## jmax6

una idea para los motores seria los motores de vibracion de los celulares pero no se si tengan la suficiente fuerza para hacer que tu mano robotica sostenga algo...


----------



## Paloky

Hola.  Hace algunos años que estoy investigando para hacer una mano robotizada, pero la escala de integración de los motores actuales, no permiten hacerlo en tamaño real.

Una posible solución a los motores, es utilizar alambres musculares, pero resultan demasiado caros, ya que se tendrian que juntar distintos alambres en paralelo, dependiendo de la fuerza a realizar.

Con los alambres musculares, se puede regular la velocidad de contracción, pero la velocidad de retorno, depende del enfriamiento del alambre, cosa que no podemos controlar a nuestro antojo.

Hasta he intentado hacerlo con pistones neumàticos, pero continua siendo demasiado grande.

Si a alguien se le ocurre otra solución, que me lo digua.


----------



## microbitoz

Hola que tal, me interesó lo de los sensores musculares, debido a que mi tesis es sobre imitar el movimiento de un brazo, y aunque ya utilice sensores mecánicos para eso, me gustaria conocer un poco mas de los sensores musculares de los que hablas para futuras aplicaciones, de antemano gracias.


----------



## batucka

Oye microbitoz yo que sepa no existen sensores musculares, es alambre muscular, vale 25 dolares el metro, lo encuentras en jameco.com

Saludos.


----------



## microbitoz

ah! orale!, ya habia escuchado acerca del alambre muscular, pero lo que no me explico es como generan las señales o los pulsos para poder controlar la mano, en base a la corriente de los nervios (supongo), y disculpa la pregunta, pero sabes si el alambre es fuerte, es decir, si aguanta mucho peso. de antemano gracias por responderme y saludos.


----------



## MaMu

Hola, lei atentamente tu post y he notado que tenes problemas para partir de una base para la construccion del mismo.

En primer lugar, tan solo se necesitan 2 motores, estos son para Rotacion y Pronación (Pitch/Roll). Los demas moviemientos, es decir los dedos, pueden ser una combinacion compleja del calculo de GearBoxs individuales para cada dedo (FingerBox) o bien, podes implementar alambres musculares en 2 niveles, o bien pistones electricos (estos ultimos los hay de diferentes formas y modelos diseñados para la implementacion en estos casos).

Con respecto a la estructura, lo mejor no es el PVC, en costo y maleabilidad. Lo mejor es comprar placas o planchas de Metacrilato, mucho mas maleable para la confexion de estructuras prototipo en la robotica, y mas economico. 

Di decides usar motores, sean de dc o paso a paso, tenes que analizar entre traccion y fuerza, puesto a que no necesariamente el motor deba tener fuerza de traccion para producir un buen agarre o levantar un peso, esto mismo y mejor se puede lograr por medio de un GearBox (para que entiendas la terminologia GearBox= Caja reductora de engranajes).

Saludos.


----------



## fabian_betan

hace  tiempo habia escuchado de un musculo artficial, que por cierto era sintetico nada metalico, el cual al derramar una sustancia alcalina sobre el se contraía y al sumergirla en algo acido regresaba a su forma original, seria bueno que si qieres integrar una mano artificial investigues algo sobre el.
si quieres usar alambre muscular lo conveniente es que hagas un resorte con el, ya que si lo utilizas de forma simple su indice de contraccion es muy limitado del 5% aprox. si haces el resorte todas esas fuerzas suman y existe mayor contarcción.


----------



## danherr

Hola a todos:
hace  unos 15 años realice la mano con 2 falanges por dedo y 3 movimientos para el dedo pulgar.( esto último me proporcionaba la posibilidad de posicionar el pulgar frente a cada uno de los otros dedos.

Para lo cual use el sistema de cables y vainas ( sistema parecido al cable de los frenos de bicicletas. Esto facilita colocar la cantidad de servos lejos de las mano ( en el teorico cuerpo del robot).

espero que la idea les ayude
Saludos


----------



## HHHHH

Hola, soy estudiante de ing electromecanica, y tengo pensado con otros amigos hacer un proyecto, y una parte de el, es el brazo robotico, no necesita pulgares, pero si que tenga variso sensores en la punta....... quiza puedan hecharme una mano, quisiera saber sobre sensores de temperatura, humedad y, si existen, de vibracion (como la de un motor).


----------



## microbitoz

Si te sirve de algo puedes usar el sensor de temperatura LM35, es muy fácil de conectar y se parece a un transistor (envase T0 92). Lo usé una vez en una práctica de ingeniería y la respuesta que da es muy buena.


http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm

http://www.x-robotics.com/downloads/datasheets/LM35.pdf


----------



## jerico

hola hace años yo he perdido una pequeña parte de mi mano izquierda he intentado recrearla de manera electronica. tengo el diseño pero estoy topando con los motores alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir algun mecanismo tan pequeño como para utilizarlo he buscado por todos lados pero no encuentro nada bueno se agradece cualquier información al respecto


----------



## LILA

hola necesito que alguien me ayude a realizar una mano robotica que materiales necesito todo lo necesario porq aun no tengo nada


----------



## karl

hay unas "manos robot" de juguete hechas de plástico, si toman una de esas (que se cierran todos los dedos al jalar un mando unico) y la modifican, pueden tener control independiente sobre cada dedo con solo 5 motores, los motores pueden ser PAPs de discos floppy (muy chicos, con salida a un tornillo, que son bonos añadidos).

Los dos limitantes de esa aproximación son, 1, la mano es de plástico y por ende debil (pero puede servir de guia para hacer una mas fuerte en madera, aluminio o PVC hidraulico) y 2, todas las que he visto son derechas, así que si quieren hacer una izquierda hay que hacer más trabajo.


----------



## pedroivan

una forma mas facil es diseñar dedo por dedo de una manera parecida a una mano real ,lo dificil sera dar el diseño, aca en peru hay gente que tiene herramientas y te ayudan a hacer estas cosas,por un buen precio claro


----------



## electroandres

lo que se podria hacer en los dedos es por un sistema de poleas, y en la punta de los dedos unos sensores de presion.


----------



## MIX

que tal yo hice una mano muy sencilla y aun sigo viendo que tipo de actuadores voy a usar pero consta de unos pedazos de metal que saque de un juguete de carritos pero son rectos, resistentes y delgados.tambien es importante mencionar que le puse dos "huesos" en lugar de los tres normales asi que no se si sea de tu agrado :-D. Para las articulaciones use abrazaderas para electricidad y unos tornillos con turcas con autoseguro. La primera version coloque unos hilos para el movimiento ya que me parecio mas facil poner los actuadores en el area del hueso de radio y cúbito, ya sean servos o cilindros hidraulicos. Para la segundo version inverti la direccion de la fuerza para moverlos siendo hacia el frente y en la parte de atras de cada dedo le coloque ligas para regresar los dedos a su posicion despues de haberlos movido.tambien le puse topes para que la liga no volteara los dedos.para cada dedo hay dos hilos.

PD.todavia no termino de hacer el pulgar.
;D

tambien si te interesa podrias usar musculos de aire para jalar la cuerda de cada dedo. asi tengo yo pensado hacerle

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Actuadores_musculosneumaticos.htm


----------



## fernandoae

Les tiro una idea... porque no hacen la transmision de fuerza con cables similares a los que se usan en los frenos de bicicletas y colocan los motores en otro lugar mas comodo? 
El tema de los musculos de aire es una alternativa, pero sigue siendo algo voluminoso... y hablando del tema... tiene algun nombre especifico esa manguera trenzada?


----------



## karl

fernandoae, por estas tierras (México), la manguera se llama trenzada, (muy imaginativo ) conseguir manguera de ese tipo para aplicaciones pequeñas es entre difícil e imposible, lo que he visto que hacen es usar manguera de latex de laboratorio y ponerle una camisa de tela fuerte (nylon o algodón), pero creo que funcionan mejor las arpillas que se usan para las canicas (los hilos son paralelos, y están soldados entre si, por lo que se estira y contrae muy bien), también la usan para algunas frutas.


----------



## WILBER CORRO

Hola disculpen soy estudiante de electronica de tecnologico de barquisimeto... quisiera que me ayudaras con la elaboración del planteamiento del problema de acuerdo con la mano robot, de verdad me interesa la idea de poder realizar esta mano... pero necsito tener acesorias de como hacer su construcción pero para ello necesito tener bases teoricas de como hacer la tesis y requiero el planteamiento del problema... sera queme ayudas con eso... 


Venezuela - Lara.

ok.. per tu lograstes que funcione automaticamente..
con instrucciones disctadas de un teclado


----------



## ivan147007

Bueno unqa vez hize algo parecido una mano la cual utilizaria como guante con un sistema de engranaje para aumentar mi fuerza.
Claro que seria una mano grande pero imaginense una mano y luego el cuerpo no!!solo lo hizefuncionar con un dedo era genial pero el segundo dedo no me funciono y como lo hice de manera artezanal este se comenzo a desarmar.
Lo hize con palitos dechupetes uni varios de  ellos hasta relilize yo mismo los engranajes x que no consegui del tamaÑo adecuado, en fin 
el primer dedo me sali perfecto pero el segundo no  y pues como comence a estudiar lo deje todo y el tiempose encargo de romperlo....
Bueno elgun dia lo hare claro esta ves no sera tan rudimentario utilizare programas de diseÑo y todo eso....
................saludos gracias...........
........................
.......


----------



## ivanl99

Mano robotica con telemando

http://manoteleoperada.blogspot.com/


----------



## MIX

Checa esto:


----------



## stalker94

Eso es facil tienes que usr tendones

es es facil haces los dedos con unos resotes para que buelvan solos hacia atras 

luego pasas unas piolas sogas cacles por dentro de los dedos y los atas a la punta del 

dedo al jalar de los sogas cables alambres(tendones)  el dedo se cierra y al soltar  el 

dedo vuelve a su lugar por la fuerza de los resortes


y solo nesesitas unos servo motores por la fuerza que tienen y con una bobina para que 

se enrrolle y listo


----------



## doomaniaco

Estoy de acuerdo con stalker, dependiendo el tamaño y la fuerza de la  mano podrias usar unos tendones en guaya de frenos de bicicleta o  incluso cañamo (el hilo con el que se cosen los zapatos), alguna vez  hice una mano con conduflex (pero sin motores)




, si queres ver la version completa pasate por
www.roboticaenlasergio.wordpress.com
Para los motores puedes usar servos como dice stalker, si programas pic en ccs puedes usar las librerias de servos y te simplificas la mitad del problema, o podrias usar motoreductores, que generalmente tienen mas fuerza pero necesitarias usar puentes H para manejarlos, por si acas aca puedes ver como funciona el puente H


----------

